# Special Forces Soldier killed in Iraq



## BonannoQbano (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you for your service


RELEASE NUMBER: 080419-01
DATE POSTED: APRIL 19, 2008

PRESS RELEASE: Special Forces Soldier killed in Iraq

U.S. Army Special Operations Command Public Affairs Office

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, April 18, 2008) — An Army Special Forces Soldier was killed in action in the early morning hours on April 17 during a combat operation in Sama Village, Iraq.

Staff Sgt. Jason L. Brown, 29, a Special Forces engineer sergeant assigned to Company B, 3rd Battalion, 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne) at Fort Campbell, Ky., was killed instantly by a burst of small-arms fire while attempting to enter a building during an operation to capture an Al-Qaeda leader in the village.

Brown is survived by his daughter, Alyssa Gomez, of Cypress, Texas; mother, Rosemary, and father, James, of Cartwright, Okla.

For Brown's bio, click here...


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 19, 2008)

Rest Well, Sargeant.


----------



## AWP (Apr 19, 2008)

Blue Skies. DOL


----------



## Pete031 (Apr 19, 2008)

Rest In Peace...


----------



## hidesite (Apr 19, 2008)

God's Speed.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 19, 2008)

Rest In Peace


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 19, 2008)

Rest in Peace SSG Brown, thoughts and prayers are with your family, friends and Brothers.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 19, 2008)

RIP


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 19, 2008)

RIP SSG Brown

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## 0699 (Apr 19, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 19, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## tova (Apr 19, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## car (Apr 19, 2008)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 19, 2008)

Rest Easy SSG Brown.  Your watch is over.


----------



## ROS (Apr 19, 2008)

Godspeed.


----------



## bayonet14 (May 19, 2008)

*RIP*

Nothing but blue skies - 
ATW


----------



## Wicked1 (May 20, 2008)

Thank you.  RIP


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 20, 2008)

RIP SSG Brown.


----------



## The91Bravo (May 20, 2008)

Another 5th GRP soldier killed.... damn...

Rest easy SSG Brown.... Thank you for your service


----------



## JBS (May 20, 2008)

RIP. Thank you for the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## Spartans_Own (May 21, 2008)

Rest easy Warrior..


----------



## GPotocki (May 27, 2008)

RIP Special Forces


----------

